# SEOUL | Geumcheongu Dong Heung | 2 fl | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Another small but impressive project ongoing(my home town)
*
actually this area massive redevelopment as mini new compact city
But project disappear since world financing crisis.

and compromise like small&dis oriented project allow.

anyway ugly building demolish and make new commercial building rise
like this








^^
before
20170601_212743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170601_212755 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170515_212111750 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
3 month ago 

20170911_202532 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170911_202535 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
well those shop will be make as restaurant or korea food.

location Road view => http://naver.me/F6A2Uy4P


----------

